# Marathon Electric Water Heater Review--Good to go!!



## Kansasplains

Hey, I noticed that there was a little bit of talk about the Marathon electric water heater on here, and thought I'd give you what I found with mine.  My old propane water heater developed a very slow leak, so I had time to check around before buying.  Here are some of the things that sold me on the Marathon.  

Lifetime tank warranty.  They say it's not prorated like most steel tanks are, just if it every leaks you get a new heater.  It's got a poly tank, not steel.  Even the other parts such as thermostats and elements have a 6 year warranty.

Super insulated.  One place I saw that it only looses 3 degrees in 24 hrs, another place said 5.  That pretty much rules out the argument against tank heaters that you are heating and reheating a whole tankful of water even when nobody is using it.

Payoff period.  The initial cost is a little high--maybe around double what you would pay for an el cheapo at Home Depot.  I found a website that gave the # of BTUs that the average family uses in a year's time.  It had everything broken down into how many kilowatts/therms/gallons of energy it would take to create this many BTUs.  When I plugged in the numbers for electricity and propane in our area, even assuming that propane will stay the same price (it has gone up since), I figured that I would get back the difference in price in approx. 4 years.  After that it'll be saving me money.

Brand name.  Marathon water heaters are made in the US and are a division of Rheem.  Rheem has a good reputation from what I've heard.  It's not just some start up company that may not be around if you do need to cash in on warranty issues.

Solar Applications.  I have interest in adding some kind of solar setup in the future.  I bought a Marathon so I wouldn't have to buy another storage tank when I graduate to solar.


Here's a real-life example of how well insulated this tank is.  This summer we went on a several week trip.  I decided to turn off the water to the house, and also turned off the breaker for the water heater.  Some time while we were gone, my sister-in-law asked about using our washer since their washer wasn't working.  I told her how to turn on the water and the heater.  When we got home, I turned the water back on and assumed that my sil had left the breaker on.  My 6 year old climbed into the bathtub to get cleaned up from our trip.  She was already in the tub with a bunch of water in it when she said something about the water not being as hot as it usually is.  By turning the water all the way to hot, she got water that was easily hot enough to finish her bath.  I knew what had happened and quickly turned the breaker back on.  Several days later, I had the chance to ask my sil when she had last used the water and when she had turned off the breaker to the water heater.  After comparing notes I discovered that the water had been unheated in the tank for a few hours over a week!!  And after a week, it was still warm enough to comfortably take a bath.  That sold me on the claim that it looses very little heat just standing there when nobody is using hot water.

This review is long enough.  I just thought you might be interested in hearing some real live data.  Sometimes you don't know what is advertising hype, and what is the real deal.  I think this is the real deal.  Send me some questions if you've got any.

Kansasplains


----------



## Highbeam

If you don't mind saying, what is the cost for what size? The PO of my house put in a new super el cheapo electric which I am eying as the only real consumer. I have lots of iron and sediment in my water that is surely collecting. Curious about the actual cost of these. Thanks


----------



## Kansasplains

I think I payed around $900 for an 85 gallon water heater.  I knew the plumber that I bought it from, and I don't think he marked it up very much.  Another quote I got was a little over $1000.  If I would be a customer of the neighboring electric coop, I could have bought an 85 gal. for around $750.  

I decided to go with the 85 gallon because of planning ahead.  I have 3 girls 6 and under right now, but I figured if this is a lifetime water heater, I'll have 3 teenage girls showering eventually.  Also, a rep from Marathon told me that, for a solar application, they recommend a minimum 85 gallon heater.  He said that using a smaller tank might allow the temperature in the tank to get too high.

One drawback might be if your space is limited.  I installed mine in an unfinished basement so it wasn't a big deal.  This heaters are bigger than your average heater because of the thick layer of foam all the way around it.  My heater is 28 inches in diameter and 70 inches tall.  If you need more info, check out their website here.  Click here to see an interesting video about the manufacturing process.

Kansasplains


----------



## Highbeam

Thanks Kansas!


----------



## louie09

Thanks for the review. I'm glad i read this. I was thinking if i should or shouldn't buy it but i guess i should now. 








Regards,
Louie
prêts travaux


----------



## DBoon

I installed a 50 gallon Marathon a couple of years ago.  I bought it for all the reasons listed above, plus the fact that it could tolerate very high temperatures without damage, in the event that I ever used solar storage.  I have a day/night electric meter so I make all my hot water overnight.  My wife and I never run out with this size tank. 

I paid about $700 plus about $100 shipping.  I got it from Shelter Supply in MN, and it was $800 delivered.  This was about twice what a normal 50 gallon 12 year warranty tank would be.  If I had bought an 80 gallon tank, it would have been just a couple of hundred dollars more than a normal 12 year 80 gallon tank.  

I'm very satisfied with this tank and would recommend it.


----------

